# Cutting Boards



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Plastic or wood? I have a small plastic one that I like because it fits in my dishwasher, however, it's a little small for the "piles" of food I make when chopping. I'm thinking of picking up a larger one. Would I be better off with wood or plastic. It would be for fruits and veggies only.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Svadhisthana.

I truly think that that is a personal choice, as you will see in the archives. For me personally I love wood, but usually buy plastic cutting boards. Although, I do have 5 cutting boards - 4 plastic and one wood (this is at home at work that is another story). 

D.Lee


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Knife edges last longer on wooden edge and end grain cutting boards. John Boos Company manufactures excellent ones.

If I did seafood preparation, I think that I'd get a dedicated plastic one that allows me to drop it into the dishwater. Can't do that with wood.

[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Charlie Trotter uses John Boos on his show!

Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

BOOS, only way to go.

Plastic one for seafood and chicken


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What makes BOOS special 84RHONDA?

Available in Canada?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Well BOOS has been around since 1887, kind of like WUSTHOF TRIDENT, you build your reputation through time. Their workmanship is top notch. I've seen some of their newer boards and have even seen an old vintage block that has an asking price of >500$ canadian. This block mind you is 2.5 feet by 2.5 feet and at least one foot thick and was on an iron type stand. You get what you pay for in the end. I firmly believe in investing in something good, so I don't have to replace it ever again.
www.johnboos.com if you're interested


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

You'll laugh but I've come to like the super thin flexible plastic mats. 4 brightly colored mats for $12.00 from Crate & Barrel, their about 14"x 10". All the white plastic "pro" boards look horrible in time and they gouge out just like wood boards (although I'm not at all familar with the line you have mentioned that Trotter uses).

I love the flexiblity so you can use your mat like a scoop or rubber bench knive. They can go in the dish washer (although that tends to curl them a bit). When they look bad, toss them for that price.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've mentioned this on another thread--
The University of Wisconsin Department of Food Services (that's not quite the right title) had a couple of professors do an extensive research project on cutting boards and they concluded that wood boards had anti-bacterial properties and are safer than plastic ones. The wood ones can't be run through the dishwasher, of course. I don't have a reference to their published papers, but that was their conclusion.

Mike


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Studies conducted up here came to the same conclusion as their American counterparts!

Thanks 84Rhonda for the information.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

My preference goes towards wood...










...in particular, a Chinese cutting board -- easy to clean, gentle on knives, and long lasting. This particular board is about 25 years old. It is only washed with hot water and a brush - no soap. Note that the cutting surface is end grain; besides being better for knives, the wood doesn't chip after severe use.

For about the first year I owned this board I kept the surface wet with a damp towel between uses. After about a year, there was sufficient fat worked into the surface to protect it from splitting.

When I bought the board I was told that it was a piece of white poplar, but I have since heard that any semi-hard wood would work for a board like this.

[ June 25, 2001: Message edited by: bouland ]

[ June 25, 2001: Message edited by: bouland ]


----------

